# JD 300-B Backhoe Ignition wiring



## 555-JM (Sep 17, 2015)

All,

I am trying to pick up where a friends father-in-law left off. He must have lost the keys to this old backhoe, so started to wire a replacement one. A generic one probably from tractor supply.

From what I can see there are three leads to the switch. 
-A wire from the starter that is also connected to the battery on the same post. 
-A wire from the solenoid to engage the starter. 
-A wire to the fuel pump


The generic ignition switch as 4 posts: ignition, battery, starter, and accessory.

Any suggestions on how to wire this? I know there is much more to this wiring, such as other meters and gauges. All that has long been removed from this farm machine.

Just wanting to get it started and running.

Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy JM, welcome to the tractor forum.

Is your tractor a gasser or a diesel? Attached is a wiring diagram for a JD 300B posted by *jdemaris* on the MTF tractor forum. Hope this helps.


----------



## 555-JM (Sep 17, 2015)

Helps for sure, heading to the farm tomorrow and going to give it a shot.


----------



## 555-JM (Sep 17, 2015)

well no luck yet. Heading back to the farm this weekend. It is a diesel, and there is 4th wire coming back from the alternator. you can see it on the diagram, but not sure what terminal it should connect to.


----------

